# Website launch-opinions required



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your website is very interesting, good layout and the props look cool. My only suggestion is that you put a tag line somewhere on the front page that states succinctly what you do. Something like, "prop design for all occasions (or situations)" ... "any prop, any place, any time" ... "designing & building props for any need".


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx for taking the time to look.
great advise!
I did put a tag line on the home page (re-animate your life one sin at a time), but your correct, theres nothing that says what we do.

With our first trade show this weekend, where hoping to get a lot of promo shots (creepy nurses in the lab) 
I refer to my girls as the sin girls, or sinlab #13 the experiment that went horribly wrong in a wickedly wonderful way.

It will be our events section of site (we'll always have the girls with us)
We're slowly starting to develop each of thier charictors.

When we set up the link on the home page, for sinlab #13, I'll be sure to add a short discription of what we do.

Thx you for your insight,I really do appreciate it.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Very nice website, everything looks great, but I must agree with Ween12amEternal, I wasn't sure what you guys did at first it took me a few minutes to realize it. Still like I said it looks great


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome web site !! Love the tag line, but yes do need to have a clear explanation of what you do ( for those that need it ) A lot may get it, but you need to cover your bases with clarity, better chances of a job calling in.

Other than that, well thought out & nicely layed out. Simple navigation is good. Nice main "splash page", eye catching, yet not over busy. Merlin's best wishes to your new web site venture


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Appreciate that dark lord. Thx for the kind words.

Def. gonna put up an intro. just gotta figure out what. lol


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe ask a certain fortune telling gypsy, I hear she is very wise & may have good insite for you  

It'll come to you, just give it a moment & it will hit ya like a brick !


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The first thing that jumps out at me is that most of the photographs are cropped too low (or is it high?). I keep looking at the space below them, wating for the rest of the photo to load.


----------

